# Katahdin Rams For Sale in Wisconsin



## Jerseygirl (Feb 15, 2007)

I have two beautiful 4 year old rams for sale. They are registered and we are a certified scapie free flock. I would do a trade for one of them but am asking $325.00 each. I also have 2 coming yearling ram lambs for sale. They are out of Canadian stock, QR, and both triplets. They are $200.00 each. 
Here is a picture of the older rams. 











The red is a triplet. The white is a single from a first time lamber who is a triplet. His lambs are between 9 and 12#'s.

We would also be willing to trade for Jersey cow or young pigs


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Just wondering what Canadian bloodlines?


----------



## cornykid (Jul 11, 2006)

These rams sure are good looking guys. Do you have pictures of the ram lambs? Where in Wisconsin are you located?


----------



## Jerseygirl (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't have pictures of the ram lambs right now but should be able to get them by tomorrow. We live in Holmen, WI....about 20 miles from Lacrosse, WI. As far as the Canadian bloodlines I will be able to post those also. The ram is from John Stormquest (White Post Farm) out of IL and he brought a ram and ewes from Canada a few years back. I own the son of his Canadian ram.


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

here is the web site for White Post Farm 
May that will help
http://www.countrylovin.com/SK/index.htm


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

Just curious on the bloodlines as we are the breeders/owners of the current Canadian Champion Bloodlines both ewe and ram. We can't fit the ram into our scale at home and I am waiting for my husband to help me take him to the nearest auction barn to have him weighed. 

You can view them at: http://mish.saskkatahdinsheep.com


----------



## APPway (May 27, 2005)

Funny you posted your site as I went there this morning and looked at it 
Must say you have some beautiful Katahdin.
We donÃ¨t have any sheep as of yet but have thought of maybe getting a couple meat lambs this spring.
I know off subject but just thought it was interesting we are over in Abernethy area


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

That is interesting - you aren't that far away! My kids play hockey with Wolseley so we end up in Balcarres for that and volleyball in Lemberg! What a small world...

If you ever want to see the sheep in person - just let us know. Just go to the website and you can get our contact information.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Eveyone!

The pictures are not the greatest but it will give you an idea.











The sire of these lamb's Dams prefix Reg # is BKA-Tim and Jean Hamm of Crossfield,AB and the Sires prefix Reg# is JB-Julie Rosgen and Bruce Thompson of Drumheller, AB.


----------

